# Helpfull advice wanted please for possible move



## gti_bob (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I have just joined the site with the hope of getting peoples advice and experiances of moving from the UK and setting up in Spain. Im 30 and live in the midlands and have been thinking of moving for a while but due to the threat of redundancy I'm now giving it some real thaught. Im a mechanic by trade but can turn my hand to most things. Im not looking to sit around in the sun all day just to live a better life. Any advice greatfully recieved.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gti_bob said:


> Hello everyone. I have just joined the site with the hope of getting peoples advice and experiances of moving from the UK and setting up in Spain. Im 30 and live in the midlands and have been thinking of moving for a while but due to the threat of redundancy I'm now giving it some real thaught. Im a mechanic by trade but can turn my hand to most things. Im not looking to sit around in the sun all day just to live a better life. Any advice greatfully recieved.


:welcome:


have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/104228-hi-help-advice-needed.html which was just started this sfternoon with much the same question & there are many more from within the last month or so

in all honesty someone with bar experience will likely get work more quickly than a mechanic if at all

also have a look at this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/68126-economic-employment-situation-spain.html


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My advice would be: stay home!!

Unemployment in Spain is at a national 25%, two and a half times higher than in the UK. In some areas, such as Malaga Province, registered unemployment is a staggering 34%. Five million Spaniards including I'm sure many mechanics are looking for jobs that aren't there. It's unlikely things will get better in the near future...in fact they could get worse.

Being realistic, if you speak no Spanish, what chances have you of getting a job? Your qualifications may not be accepted in Spain. There are an awful lot of people here 'willing to turn their hand to anything' - posters and fliers on every tree, telegraph pole and in our letterbox.

Sorry to sound so negative but the truth is that the only immigrants living comfortably in Spain now are retired people with good incomes, people with well-paying secure contracted jobs, people with well-established businesses (although a lot of them are struggling) and people with UK businesses or net-based businesses who can work from anywhere.

At least in the UK you have the safety net of the welfare state which won't be the case here.
I know times are hard in the UK but believe me it's much much worse here.

Only come to Spain if you don't need to work.


----------



## gti_bob (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for your honest replys. Its easy to look around while on holiday but its different when your there full time. The company I work for at the moment is worldwide so Im going to see if theres any jobs available through them. There were recent engineers jobs in Siberia but I didnt fancy that.

I will take a look at the sections you mention and thanks again for the advice.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gti_bob said:


> Thanks for your honest replys. Its easy to look around while on holiday but its different when your there full time. The company I work for at the moment is worldwide so Im going to see if theres any jobs available through them. There were recent engineers jobs in Siberia but I didnt fancy that.
> 
> I will take a look at the sections you mention and thanks again for the advice.


That would be the best course.

Siberia...hmm. I'd expect a huge hourly rate to work there. I've experienced sdevere cold in Quebec and Prague so I shiver when I imagine what Siberia must be like.

But what an experience! Not many people could say they'd been to Siberia let alone worked there.

If the pay is good, you could give it a try for a few months. What would you be doing there?


----------



## gti_bob (Feb 26, 2012)

I work for a big forklift firm. There 'expanding into new markets' in there words so I think it would be setting things like the workshop up and maintaining the equipment. Im not sure of the rates of pay or hours but I did quite like the idea of the challenge of it. 

The idea of Spain came when I visited Majorca last year and got chatting to a guy who arranged tours from our hotel. He told me how there was an english mechanic his company used and how he was turning work away as he couldent cope.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gti_bob said:


> I work for a big forklift firm. There 'expanding into new markets' in there words so I think it would be setting things like the workshop up and maintaining the equipment. Im not sure of the rates of pay or hours but I did quite like the idea of the challenge of it.
> 
> The idea of Spain came when I visited Majorca last year and got chatting to a guy who arranged tours from our hotel. He told me how there was an english mechanic his company used and how he was turning work away as he couldent cope.


Might be worth another visit then - perhaps he needs a mate! Though business here is done very much by word of mouth and personal recommendation and it might have taken him years to get to that stage. 

I have an English friend who does sewing and has to turn away work, because everyone in the village tells their friends how good she is. They always leave it to the last minute to order their flamenco dresses and carnival costumes!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gti_bob said:


> I work for a big forklift firm. There 'expanding into new markets' in there words so I think it would be setting things like the workshop up and maintaining the equipment. Im not sure of the rates of pay or hours but I did quite like the idea of the challenge of it.
> 
> The idea of Spain came when I visited Majorca last year and got chatting to a guy who arranged tours from our hotel. He told me how there was an english mechanic his company used and how he was turning work away as he couldent cope.



Bob... you have a job. You are in a skilled trade. You can take that trade and your skill anywhere, it seems...so go where there's work. Not Spain, sadly.

It's easy for me to say 'Go to Siberia' sitting here in sunny Spain in jeans and poloshirt by the pool... But if I were you I'd take your chances. You will have one heck of a CV. 

On a frivolous note...think of the tales you would be able to tell to impress women (I'm assuming you're not married...)  You would have had an experience few people could have and I'm sure it would lead to other work, perhaps even more exciting.


----------



## gti_bob (Feb 26, 2012)

I did think of that. My plan was to take an unpaid break from work and go over for a scout around to see how things were. I have a little cash to one side to keep me ticking over while there and my flat in the UK is currently rented out which pays my bills. In effect have little to loose by trying as I would have a job and place to live back here if things didnt work out.


----------



## gti_bob (Feb 26, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Bob... you have a job. You are in a skilled trade. You can take that trade and your skill anywhere, it seems...so go where there's work. Not Spain, sadly.
> 
> It's easy for me to say 'Go to Siberia' sitting here in sunny Spain in jeans and poloshirt by the pool... But if I were you I'd take your chances. You will have one heck of a CV.
> 
> On a frivolous note...think of the tales you would be able to tell to impress women (I'm assuming you're not married...)  You would have had an experience few people could have and I'm sure it would lead to other work, perhaps even more exciting.


Very true. Its all still in the ideas phase at the moment hence asking questions from the people that know. All of your advice is very well recieved.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gti_bob said:


> I did think of that. My plan was to take an unpaid break from work and go over for a scout around to see how things were. I have a little cash to one side to keep me ticking over while there and my flat in the UK is currently rented out which pays my bills. In effect have little to loose by trying as I would have a job and place to live back here if things didnt work out.



Go for it. I'm assuming you are footloose and fancy free....

The world is your oyster, as they say.


----------



## gti_bob (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I dont have kids and my girlfriends is ok with me working away. I have been online this evening and applied for around 18 jobs, some in other countrys. There are loads of vacancys advertised in Australia. Things have to change as the lack of work and the atmosphere at my current employer is dire, soul destroying infact.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi gti_bob
I must admit I was ignoring this thread 'cos so many people say "any advice welcome" and when you tell them the truth (ie unemployment double that of the UK, Spanish going to the UK for work - not the other way round, qualifications not recognised and Spanish almost certainly needed) they get..., well let's say they don't like to hear it.
You seem to have a head on your shouders though 
The place in Majorca sounds interesting, but if you follow up on it I'd find out what kind of long term prospects are there. I know you're only thinking of a year, which is a great idea and would have been perfectly feasible pre 2008, but now the situation is very unstable. If the garage or workshop or whatever isn't doing very well, the last one in will be the first one out, of course.
However, as mrypg9 has said, it seems that a post abroad in your present company might be the most promising. 
As you say, things have to change , but when? In some sectors the change is being predicted as being up to 10 years away here. I'm not exaggerating, and I didn't say it - some economists and the like have made these predictions. They can be wrong, and I sincerely hope they are for my 17 year old daughter's generation.
Keep applying for jobs and see what comes up!


----------



## gti_bob (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Pesky wesky

Thank you for the message, I like to think Im sensible when I need to be . I have seen quite a few posts on here and I agree that many people dont want to hear the down sides to a move, and the currrent situation in spain, but I think if such a big move is planned then you need to do a lot of research first. As the saying goes 'failing to plan is planning to fail' so any advice I can get I will take in and talk throught with friends and family.

When I said things need to change I ment my personal situation but I know what your saying regarding the worlds economics. Im not looking to get rich and sit around I just want to live a comfortable life in a nicer place than I do at the moment. I enjoy working hard, at the moment I work monday to friday for a firm and in my spare time I run a small garage business and sell a few cars. My urge to move came from changes around me. Its sad to see that the area I live and grew up in is being dragged down but no one seems to care. Its like theres no pride any more.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gti_bob said:


> Hello Pesky wesky
> 
> . My urge to move came from changes around me. Its sad to see that the area I live and grew up in is being dragged down but no one seems to care. Its like theres no pride any more.


I know exactly what you mean....


----------

